# Warsaw - Poland



## UnitedEurope (Jul 18, 2006)

*Warsaw - Old Town
































































































































Warsaw - Palace of Culture and Science
























































Modern Warsaw






















































































































































































Church at Plac Trzech Krzyzy











Dziesieciolecia Stadium











The Royal Summer Palace















































Nowy Swiat Street










Museum of Modern Art











Presidential Palace











River Cruise

































































Swietokrzyski Bridge




















Ministry of Justice




















A few other pictures

































































Jewish Cemetery (There were 400 000 Jews in Warsaw before WWII)



















*
I hope you enjoyed my photos!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

very nice compilation.
good to see not only the usual skyline pics but also other parts of the city


----------



## UnitedEurope (Jul 18, 2006)

lpioe said:


> very nice compilation.
> good to see not only the usual skyline pics but also other parts of the city


 Thanks. It is not really a compilation though. I have taken all these pictures myself during my one week summer vacation in Warsaw.


----------



## daytonsuburbanite (Jun 27, 2006)

What a fantastic blend of old and new!


----------



## Shohad (May 13, 2005)

The city is stunning. One of the most elegant places I have ever seen. And to think that so much of it has been done very lately.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

i have never seen pics of your city, and it is really amazing!!!!!!!!!!1
i love it.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wonderful pics !!!!!
thanx for sharing!

BTW u mean 4 million jews lived in Poland before WW2


----------



## lesterZ (Jan 3, 2005)

^^^^^

I think they were only talking about Warsaw alone.

Really good pics of individual buildings, thanks.


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

What a beautifull city, no words to said. I just wondering which percentage of such buildings in the photos you shown are rebuilt after WWII. I learned that a lot of the city was destroyed. Im impresed about how clean the city looks and also the well kept old buildings and also wireless. Congratulations from central America.


----------



## JAKJ (Oct 17, 2004)

Kikab said:


> What a beautifull city, no words to said. I just wondering which percentage of such buildings in the photos you shown are rebuilt after WWII. I learned that a lot of the city was destroyed. Im impresed about how clean the city looks and also the well kept old buildings and also wireless. Congratulations from central America.


All of them... there was nothing left intact


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wonderful pics! Warsaw looks great!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> wonderful pics !!!!!
> thanx for sharing!
> 
> BTW u mean 4 million jews lived in Poland before WW2



ouups yes...but still the most jewish polish population lived in Warsaw


----------



## polska_immortalz (Feb 21, 2006)

yes warsaw is very beautiful !!!! i hope you will visit my capital!!! but don´t forget poland has some more great cities to offer like cracow, gdansk and torun of course!!!

*TORUN-POLAND*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

u forgot Lodz and Poznan!!!!!


----------



## polska_immortalz (Feb 21, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> u forgot Lodz and Poznan!!!!!


SORRY !!!


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2003)

Beautiful, i really enjoyed this thread. Warsaw in one of my favourites cities in Europe. Thanks !


----------



## UnitedEurope (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, I never expected that many people to have a look at this thread!


ZOHAR said:


> u forgot Lodz and Poznan!!!!!


 Because this was my first time in Poland I decided to visit Lodz as well since it is so close to Warsaw. I was there for only one day, but took a few photos there as well:

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9503104


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

polska_immortalz said:


> SORRY !!!


wrocław!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evil: :evil:


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Great pictures! I am planning to visit a good friend in Warsaw early next year. Also to Krakow and then probably Prague (Czech republic). Poland, I am coming  

These pictures seem to be taken in summer. It will look different in winter.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

Great compilation! I was just in Warsaw and Krakow about 6 weeks ago - loved them both! Going to the Russian Market at the abandoned stadium was quite an experience.


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome Im hoping to study abroad sometime in Poland.


----------



## shurik (Sep 9, 2005)

what an amazingly clean and beautiful city!! I was very impressed by it, when I was there in 1996,but now it looks even better.


----------



## FMR-STL (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice pictures! I'll bet it was a good time also... Thanks.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

nice! i want to go there


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Fantastic set, thank you so much. :applause: :applause:


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

can someone post pictures of the late pope old house in Warsaw?
I read about it but don't know how to find pictures of that location

I've visited to the polish forum, but everyone speaks polish, I don't understand


----------



## persis (Feb 4, 2006)

Very Nice! 
I hope to visit your country one day 
Good Luck


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

bang said:


> can someone post pictures of the late pope old house in Warsaw?
> I read about it but don't know how to find pictures of that location
> 
> I've visited to the polish forum, but everyone speaks polish, I don't understand


What do U mean by "late pope old house" ? it may have other meaning in polish than "stary dom późnego papieża "


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

bang said:


> I've visited to the polish forum, but everyone speaks polish, I don't understand


hehe, because it`s polish forum


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

bang said:


> I've visited to the polish forum, but everyone speaks polish.


How dare they! :bash:


----------



## Atrium (Mar 23, 2009)

UnitedEurope said:


> *Warsaw - Old Town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn - this is a cool post to look back on in 2021. Great photos.


----------

